# introducing Bonnie and Clyde



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

as some of you know I had 5 ferrets anyway, sadly Ink passed away nearly 18 months ago. But his son Gerard went to stay with a friend in Wales who wanted to use him to stud. These are Gerards babies that I have, Ink and Jilly's grandkids.

This is Clyde, who looks too much like his uncle Badger.



And, Bonnie, who can be a little devil!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool ferres Fadey!... nice to see you around

sorry to hear about your loss 

i bet they keep you on your toes..lol we had 2 females and all they did was chase my feet..


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Handsome pair


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Aww they are lovely. Ferrets are so cheeky.


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Awww they are lovely looking fuzzies


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, they're beautiful!


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

They are lovely. My ferrets are called Bonnie and Clyde also, didnt expect to come across two more with same name lol.

My bonnie is albino and clyde is polecat


----------

